# First Multi-Day - 5/23-26 - Green River



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

You don’t need a bail bucket then, and don’t forget a patch kit that’s suitable for your type of raft material. Surprised they also didn’t mention a firepan and first aid kit, those are also pretty standard requirements, as well as a spare lifejacket.


Cheapest groover is probably just that, an ammo can. Some folks just use a 5 gal bucket with a gamma seal too. Generally you figure one use per person per day times the number of days to get your needed capacity. An Eco-safe that fits in a rocket box for example is rated for 50 uses, so that’s also about what you would get from a straight groover setup. If you are bagging and burning TP though it might be higher.

On the other hand, if this is the start of something you are planning to do, you might want to just do it now and get something like an Eco-safe. For $200 you’ll know it’s accepted everywhere without question and you’ll have it forever. They also make nice seat setups for straight rocket boxes too that would be good.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

PM sent. Pretty much what Osprey posted. Let us know how the trip goes.


----------



## gretch6364 (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks guys. I reserved one locally and am gonna go buy a eco safe system for the $200. Sucks though, it seems like I also need to buy 2 rocket boxes. I guess keeping the TP dry will be good and if someone gets something on that seat, having a place for it is also good.

The camp sites have fire rings, which is why I am guess no pan required. Carrying firewood though seems like a pain, but the girls are gonna want a fire. Good call on the patch kit. Thanks for the PM Cata.


----------



## Robpineau (Dec 21, 2009)

You can rent a toilet system, check the following companies around Denver:

Boulder outdoor center
White water tube co 
Golden river sports 

Having good equipment may be worth your time. 

Also some of the campsites can be reserved on the FS website may want to reserve something before you drive all the way up there. The rest can be signed up at the boat ramp at the top of B. 

Have fun!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Check with ranger if you want to take out at Lodore ranger station/boat ramp, I think you need a permit (easy to get, just ask for it). 
B section is reserved camping, sign up at "b" boat ramp day before and it is a pay to camp section.
At red creek rapids I recommend Going left of Island. Right is possible if your real good on the oars.
I apologize for the unsolicited advise, but have seen boats hung up on rocks down the right channel.
Enjoy the trip, I do sections a-c every year just for the pure fun of it.


----------



## gretch6364 (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks. I don't mind the advice at all. Wont we be taking out at Swinging Bridge? I though B & C were no permit?


----------



## thinksnow (Aug 21, 2013)

Dish washing station with 4 tubs. (rinse, soap, rinse, bleach) A strainer to catch all remaining food particles that goes in the trash. A big pot to boil water is handy. Cook stove, and place setting for all people.
The list COULD go on and on but if you are eating on the river this a must have.


----------



## Meichorn (Aug 9, 2013)

no need for permit in a-c sections. Several camps just below little hole (b put in), like bighorn said, sign up on the board. a nice camp on river right just after red creek with a bathroom (quite nice actually, was there a few weeks ago). Fishing should be good too.


----------



## gretch6364 (Nov 22, 2013)

I was looking at shuttles, is it really $200 a car for Little Hole to the bottom of C section?

How long is the drive each way if we were to run our own shuttle? Thx


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Gretch i see $135 from the dam to swinging bridge (trout creek fly shuttle) i think you are looking lower on the chart. Pick you up at swinging bridge(at a specified time) then drive you upto the Dam, that is $200.

So i assume you made your reservation online for camp day #1 (bootleg, cottonwood, big pine...) If you need camp infor for nite #2 i have a little map with info (camps just prior to Swallow Canyon) as camping gets rough through Section B (tamarisk and car camping spots)

Each way to swinging bridge ....about 1.5 hours ? (or slightly less)


----------



## gretch6364 (Nov 22, 2013)

Endo, thanks. I see now. It says Dam or Little Hole to Swinging Bridge - $135.

How long is that drive? I doubt the group will want to pay for two cars to be shuttled, so gonna have to do it on take out, either way.

If you could hook me up with that map, that would be awesome. We reserved Bootleg and Little Paw for night one. Seemed like we would be past all the reserve sites for night #2.

How far do we need to get on Saturday to be semi-close to Swinging Bridge for camping Sunday night? Thx


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

I have camped bootleg....nice little site !
The next day will be a push, about 15 miles to get to any good camps (around pipeline area). As the camps listed on some maps (the colorful BLM map) are often not riverside and are car camping site, and you never even see them thru section B. Camps only show up around Pipeline

Attached is map of Section c (which you may have). And also my markup of the Pipeline / Littel Swallow Area. That shelf camp (unamed) is pretty sweet. Just downstream is The "Rye Grass" camp as shown on the section C map (it is also known as Shangra La, due to its upstream View in dawn/dusk). It is a small eddy and short hike up thru Tamarisk, but a nice site once up top (20 vertical feet? bench). It is right at the mouth of the vertical walls of Swallow.

I would camp at the unamed shelf camp or Rye Grass. Then you would be 6-7 easy miles to Swinging Bridge. And road is good gravel, they paved a steep uphill section that used to be a problem with rain- all good.


----------



## gretch6364 (Nov 22, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks for the info. It looks like Section B is 9.6 miles and Section C is 12,which would put us right at that 6.6 mile mark if we did 15.

We are doing 1.5 miles Friday afternoon, so I would take that off the 15, but still seems like a lot. If I took my GPS would that help with finding spots for night 2? Just seems like a long ride. How many hours would that take?

We are camping Sunday night either way, so it would be either right near the take out, or a short drive. Maybe we can run our shuttle back while camp is being setup?


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Beer
First Aid Kit
Duct tape


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

I also didnt want to row 15 miles...but there was nothing. If you look at the Section C map, we wanted to stop at Elm Grove, Whiskey and Burnt Tree, LOne tree. Of those 4 camps i could only see one from the river, and it was a crappy drive up and was already taken (as it will be memorial- car access), also zero eddy.

15 miles is at the verge of being annoying, but not if you are ready for it (it was fine for us and we had 2 very young kids). i would say 15 miles- left camp 10:30am arrived at Rye Grass at 5pm with 1 hour lunch stop. (little over 5 hours, not much wind at all)

You will know where you are by glanicn at that map. There is a hanging pipe (6ft off the water) at pipeline. you will not miss it. Then my mock up map comes into play.


----------



## RivRunner (Mar 1, 2009)

You might want to pick up a copy of Belknaps "Dinosaur River Guide" which has topo style maps from the dam all the way down through Split Mountain, includes campsites and river mileage. You can usually get those in Denver at Down River, AAA Inflatables, sometimes REI.

I do have gps waypoints in .TPO format if you would like a copy.


----------



## gretch6364 (Nov 22, 2013)

RivRunner said:


> I do have gps waypoints in .TPO format if you would like a copy.


That would be awesome if you wouldn't mind sharing. Will be bringing the jips for sure. Should I PM you my email?


----------



## Meichorn (Aug 9, 2013)

15 miles is a big day though there, hope the winds cooperate. They are often blowing up the canyon at ya..bootleg is nice for sure, stayed there a few wks ago, and there is a toilet a few sites below ya just after the last sight on river left above grasshopper island.

enjoy!


----------



## gretch6364 (Nov 22, 2013)

Meichorn said:


> 15 miles is a big day though there, hope the winds cooperate. They are often blowing up the canyon at ya..bootleg is nice for sure, stayed there a few wks ago, and there is a toilet a few sites below ya just after the last sight on river left above grasshopper island.
> 
> enjoy!


Yeah, I am pretty sure we won't be able to do that. Not with this crew.


----------



## RivRunner (Mar 1, 2009)

> That would be awesome if you wouldn't mind sharing. Will be bringing the jips for sure. Should I PM you my email?


 PM your email address and I'll send. The file also includes the Grand Canyon in case you need that in the future.


----------



## gretch6364 (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks for the email RivRunner.

One of the guys on the trip has been thinking about getting a raft, so he pulled the trigger last night on a used Super Puma with DRE fishing frame. Boat looks sweet and will be a good compliment. So now we have 7 people, a drift boat, 14' Hyside, and the Puma. That should spread the gear out much better. Fun to see how stoked he was last night.


----------



## gretch6364 (Nov 22, 2013)

I hope the big release is after our trip. If it isn't, how are B and C in the high flows? Any big rapids to worry about?

Also, one other question. I need to tie my new anchor off. My rope comes out the back of my frame, then I have a pulley and clip that will go on the anchor and the rope will be tied off around the frame pipe after looping through the pulley.

What knot would you guys suggest I use to tie it around the frame? Thanks


----------



## gretch6364 (Nov 22, 2013)

Anyone have any ideas on timing of the release and if it is going to be this weekend?


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

There's a b of rec operations website that announces their planned flows and other water management info for flaming gorge dam.


----------



## boatdziner (Jul 7, 2005)

*No word yet.*

As of today the USBR.gov website is not showing any intention of raising the levels on the Green. They typically give a few days notice and then ramp up to 4000cfs over a few days time. If the water does go up Red Creek will be the biggest concern followed by the bridge at Bridge Hollow which can get really low above 4000cfs.

Dan


----------

